# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  I like my men/women like I like my... game II

## HalfTangible

Previous thread was at 50 pages, so...

---

In this game, we offer a prompt for how we like our prospective romantic targets, and the next poster completes it and offers another prompt, which the next poster fills, and so on. Here's an example of a typical game (thank you Zurvan):

*Spoiler*
Show

A: I like my women how I like my socks.
B: Warm, clingy, and a little shocking. I like my men how I like my towels.
C: Waiting for me when I come out of the shower. I like my women how I like my guitars.
D : Delicate and high-strung. I like my women how I like my lightbulbs.
E: A little bright, but REALLY hot. I like my men like I like my artwork.
F: Deep, thoughtful, and pretty to look at. I like my women how I like my music.
G: Loud enough to wake the neighbors.
H: I like my women like I like my games.
I:Play them a few times, get bored and move on to the next. 



I like my women like I like my computer desks...

----------


## Ironsmith

Unassuming, but good luck figuring out how to operate without it.

I like my ladies like I like my sci-fi.

----------


## Starlit Dragon

Exciting and inspiring 

I like my romantic partners like I like my video games.

----------


## HalfTangible

With a bit of challenge.

I like my women like I like my TTRPGs...

----------


## Ironsmith

Extremely well-detailed, and with a suitably epic climax.

I like my ladies like I like my classes.

----------


## Cicciograna

Always something new to learn.

I like my women like I like my antidepressants.

----------


## Lacco

Kept away from kids and making me happy.

I like my ladies like I like my swords.

----------


## Cicciograna

Sharp, elegant and deadly.

I like my ladies like i like my lasagna.

----------


## Caerulea

Large with lots of meat. 


I like my partners like my keyboards.

----------


## HalfTangible

With my (your?) fingers all over them

I like my women like I like my water...

----------


## Lacco

Clean, without any parasites and able to quench my thirst in best way possible?

I like my women like I like my board games.

----------


## HalfTangible

On a table.

I like my women like I like my women...

----------


## Cicciograna

Tautological.

I like my women like I like my X-Wing.

----------


## Ironsmith

In groups of five.

I like my ladies the way I like my analogies.

----------


## Magic_Hat

> I like my ladies the way I like my analogies.


Relatable.

I like my love interests like I like my Aesop's Fables.

----------


## Gravitron5000

Willing to teach me a lesson when I am naughty.

I like my partners like I like my garden.

----------


## Cicciograna

Colorful, sweet-scented, and irresistible for butterflies, caterpillars and bees.

I like my gUrlz like my tobacco pipes.

----------


## Lacco

Elegantly curved, able to calm you down and not used for sharing.

I like my partners like I like my Ikea furniture.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Swedish and cheap.

I like my women like I like my flamingos.

----------


## Ironsmith

Casually flamboyant.

I like my ladies like I like my business cards.

----------


## Lacco

Of subtle off-white coloring and of tasteful thickness, Mr. Bateman?

I like my ladies like I like my action movies from the 90's.

----------


## paddyfool

Preferably into dinosaurs or aliens.

I like my partners like I like my time off work.

----------


## Magic_Hat

> I like my partners like I like my time off work.


Relaxing.

I like my love interests like I like Walter White Sr.

----------


## Penguinator

> I like my love interests like I like Walter White Sr.


Famous for being in their underwear.

I like my partners like I like my exotic butters.

----------


## Lacco

Smooth, of intriguing taste and melting in my hands...?

I like my partners like I like my favourite songs from the 90s.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

About 22 years old and livin' la vida loca!

I like my women like a good Italian restaurant....

----------


## Xihirli

Ooh! I remember this one!

Feeding me.

I like my SOs like I like 3,000 pushpops under a blanket.

----------


## sengmeng

Making a huge mess of my bed and infrequently.




I like my women like I like my industrial solvents

----------


## totadileplayz

> Making a huge mess of my bed and infrequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my women like I like my industrial solvents


Taking my breath away. 

I like my women like I like a deck of cards.

----------


## MornShine

In _suits_.

I like my women like I like my cheese.

----------


## HalfTangible

Mature.

I like my women like I like my mythology...

----------


## Gravitron5000

Sharp and well aged._This one was cheesy ..._

Ancient and wise.

I like my women like I like my vacations.

----------


## Lacco

Exotic, all inclusive and ideally more than one per year.

I like my ladies like I like my duels.

----------


## totadileplayz

> Exotic, all inclusive and ideally more than one per year.
> 
> I like my ladies like I like my duels.


Entirely in my favor. 

I like my women like I like RPGs.

----------


## HalfTangible

In person.

I like my women like I like my women

----------


## MornShine

Female.

I like my men like I like my tides.

----------


## sengmeng

Every twelve hours.




I like my women like I like my tractors

----------


## totadileplayz

> Every twelve hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my women like I like my tractors


Always raring to go, and helping me bring food onto my plate. 

I like my women like I like my emojis.

----------


## HalfTangible

> Always raring to go, and helping me bring food onto my plate. 
> 
> I like my women like I like my emojis.


 :Amused:  :Wink: 

I like my women like I like my scifi

----------


## MornShine

Self-consistent, and generally hard but with a handful of well-defined holes.

I like my women like I like my soda.

----------


## Caerulea

Bubbly and ginger. 

I like my partners like I like my naps.

----------


## totadileplayz

> Bubbly and ginger. 
> 
> I like my partners like I like my naps.


Short and Sweet. 

I Like my women like I like Evil Empires.

----------


## HalfTangible

Powerful, domineering and with a badass orchestral theme song.

I like my women like I like my high fantasy stories.

----------


## Lysbeth

Dangerous but enticing me to follow them!

I like my women like I like my fan...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my fan...


Making hot summer nights tolerable. 

I like my woman like I like my programming languages.

----------


## Supagoof

Full of quirks, keeping me up late at night and impossible to decipher.

I like my women like I like my Orlando theme parks...

----------


## totadileplayz

> Full of quirks, keeping me up late at night and impossible to decipher.
> 
> I like my women like I like my Orlando theme parks...


Filled with whimsy, excitement and with plenty of great snacks to enjoy on the go. 

I like my women like I like my forums.

----------


## HalfTangible

Giant.

I like my women like I like my women.

----------


## Caerulea

Exactly like I like them. 


I like my partners like my violin case.

----------


## sengmeng

Holding violins.




I like my women like I like my sushi.

----------


## totadileplayz

Cool, and Spicy. 

I like my women like I like my thoughts.

----------


## HalfTangible

That's private.  :Small Amused:  :Small Wink: 

I like my women like I like my work tasks...

----------


## Vahnavoi

Easy but not boringly so.

I like my partners like I like my car.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Looking so good after a waxing...

I like my women like I like my papayas...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Possessing of vitamins and enzymes that can help alleviate certain types of arthritis! ...I'm into pharmacists is what I'm trying to say.

I like my men like I like my corgi memes.

----------


## totadileplayz

Cute, short, and funny. 


I like my women like I like the number 42.

----------


## sengmeng

Holding all the answers to life, the universe, and everything, but also exchangeable for two 21's.




I like my women like I like my typewriters.

----------


## HalfTangible

> Holding all the answers to life, the universe, and everything, but also exchangeable for two 21's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my women like I like my typewriters.


Noisy.  :Small Wink: 

I like my women like I like my JAVA programs...

----------


## Penguinator

Capable of solving advanced math equations.

I like my women like I like my pretzels.

----------


## Gravitron5000

Salty.

I like my women like I like my alpine meadows.

----------


## Blueiji

...An absolute delight to frolic through.

I like my partners like I like my comparative literature...

----------


## HalfTangible

In my lap and before my eyes.

I like my women like I like my dating apps...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my dating apps...


Full of bugs. (You have a strange fetish...)

I like my woman like I like my Books.

----------


## sengmeng

Bound in leather



I like my women like I like my farm implements

----------


## Gravitron5000

Dependable, and looking good with a bit of dirt on 'em.

I like my women like I like my eldritch horrors.

----------


## Lacco

Inscrutable, dangerous, mysterious yet alluring... with a guarantee that when they wake up, things will get wild.

I like my partners like I like my slapstick comedy movies.

----------


## HalfTangible

Gut-bustingly hilarious

I like my women like I like my women...

----------


## sengmeng

Different every day of the week.





I like my men like I like my electronics

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Hard and fast to turn on.

I like my women like I like my glasses...

----------


## Gravitron5000

> I like my women like I like my glasses...


Full of whiskey.

I like my women like I like my bread.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Pumpernickel.

I like my men like I like my poker hands.

----------


## HalfTangible

Red hot and pointy  :Small Big Grin:  geddit?

I like my women like I like my RPGs...

----------


## Xihirli

Focused on social aspects without any fighting.

I like my cuddle-chums like I like my sharks...

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Wild and wet.

I like my women like I like my parks...

----------


## sengmeng

Natural and child-free





I like my women like I like my Twitter posts

----------


## HalfTangible

With a heart.

I like my women like I like my Winged Hussars...

----------


## Dire Moose

Ready to mount at a moments notice.

I like my partners like I like my booze.

----------


## Xihirli

In my mouth.

I like my partners like like my organs...

----------


## sengmeng

Depending on whether you meant musical instruments or body parts...

Distracting me from hearing about how I'm going to Hell every Sunday morning...

or...

...in pairs and inside me. 



I like my women like I like my champagne

----------


## MornShine

Bubbly, with a bit of alcohol, and from the Champagne region of France.

I like my women like I like my dishrags.

----------


## HalfTangible

In the ki- nah that'll get me banned Just cleaned, and warm.

I like my women like I like my 80s songs...

----------


## Lacco

Super Freaks that Don't Stop Believing, Girls that Just Wanna Have Fun - All Night Long - and then Wake Me Up before they Go-Go.

I like my partners like I like my jeans.

----------


## Dire Moose

Clinging tightly to me.

I like my partners like I like my Pokémon.

----------


## sengmeng

imprisoned and forced to fight each other for my amusement

Constantly evolving into the type I need at the moment.


I like my men like I like my garden tools

----------


## HalfTangible

Tillin' the soil  :Small Wink: 

I like my women like I like my fantasy novels...

----------


## Smoutwortel

Fascinating

I like my partners like my trivia.

----------


## Batcathat

...as geeky as possible.

I like my women like I like my alien invasions...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my alien invasions...


Hitting you before you even notice they are there.

I like my woman like I like my pain killers.

----------


## HalfTangible

Providing relief and comfort when I need it most.

I like my girlfriends like I like my platonic guy friends...

----------


## Batcathat

...eloquently and perpetually disagreeing with me. 

I like my women like I like my pandemics...

----------


## Lacco

...making me buy more tabletop and RPG games!

I like my ladies like I like my dungeons.

----------


## farothel

Full of hidden treasure.

I like my partners like I like my internet connection...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my partners like I like my internet connection...


Stable!

I like my woman like I like my T-shirts.

----------


## Batcathat

...comfortable and usually snarky. 

I like my women like I like my vacations...

----------


## MornShine

Bright and sunny!

I like my men like I like my mail...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my men like I like my mail...


Being there for you in the morning.

I like my woman like I like my oven.

----------


## Batcathat

...hot and a little dangerous if I'm not careful.

I like my women like I like my music...

----------


## HalfTangible

Rockin'.

I like my women like I like my jobs...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my jobs...


A bit exhausting from time to time, but ultimately satisfying. 

I like my woman like I like my Coworkers.

----------


## paddyfool

Competent and with team spirit

I like my women like I like my baths

----------


## HalfTangible

They're best when you're naked can spend a lot of time.

I like my women like I like my programming languages...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my woman like I like my programming languages.





> Full of quirks, keeping me up late at night and impossible to decipher.


I like my woman like I like my Déjà vu...

----------


## Smoutwortel

clear and concise.

I like my partners like I like my beer.

----------


## Batcathat

...intoxicating but not so much I completely lose it.

I like my women like I like my ghosts...

----------


## HalfTangible

> ...intoxicating but not so much I completely lose it.
> 
> I like my women like I like my ghosts...


In my house.

I like my women like I like my refrigerators...

----------


## paddyfool

Cool and clean, not frosty or smelly

I like my women like I like my character sheets

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my character sheets


Clean and without any wrinkles.

I like my woman like I like my Werewolf Forum Games.
(Which, by the way, will probably start recruiting soon. You might want to check them out.)

----------


## bramblefoot

scintillating, with just a tinge of danger

i like my women how  i like my fighter jets

----------


## HalfTangible

High performance.

I like my women like I like my dragons...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my dragons...


Ready for a ride.

I like my woman like I like my newspaper...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...a zebrafolk in a red dress?

I like a man who is like the Sahara desert.

----------


## HalfTangible

Big.

I like my women the way I like my women...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women the way I like my women...


Female

I like my woman like I like _ insert name of the poster after me here_

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Cute with a vicious streak.

I like my women like I like my toys...

----------


## bramblefoot

long and tentacley

i like my women how i like my horror movies

----------


## HalfTangible

Screaming.

I like my women like I like my fiction...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my fiction...


With a science background. 

I like my woman like I like my drinks.

----------


## Batcathat

...just the right combination of sweet, sour and intoxicating.

I like my women like I like my bank account...

----------


## Mad Puppy

> clear and concise.
> 
> I like my partners like I like my beer.


Strong with a bitterness that makes one pucker.


- - - Updated - - -




> ...just the right combination of sweet, sour and intoxicating.
> 
> I like my women like I like my bank account...


Rich and ready for a deposit

I like my women like midnight movies

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like midnight movies


Erotic.

I like my woman like I like Christmas.

----------


## HalfTangible

> Erotic.
> 
> I like my woman like I like Christmas.


Close, cozy, so nice and warm inside...

I like my women like I like my dice rolls...

----------


## sengmeng

Natural.





I like my women like I like my canned goods

----------


## Gravitron5000

Drenched in syrup.

I like my women like I like my winters

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my winters


Tempting me to say in bed all day. 

I like my woman like I like my spreadsheets...

----------


## HalfTangible

Low maintenance.

I like my women like I like my sessions as the GM...

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Completely under my control.

I like my women like I like my chocolates...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my chocolates...


Sweet and without nuts.

I like my woman like I like my dogs...

----------


## sengmeng

Sweet and without nuts.






I like my women like I like my procedurally generated worlds

----------


## Gravitron5000

Different every time.

I like my romantic partners like I like my remote rural towns.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my romantic partners like I like my remote rural towns.


Tiny!

I like my woman like I like my teeth...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

We had a falling out in elementary school, but as adults we carefully maintain our relationship and occasionally get professional help.

I like you the way I like brussels sprouts...

----------


## Xihirli

Stuck between my teeth. 

I like my cuddle-chums the way I like dental floss.

----------


## HalfTangible

..... do you really need me to finish that one? Come on, you're thinking it, I'm thinking it, _we're all thinking it_  :Tongue: 

I like my women the way I like my refrigerators...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> ..... do you really need me to finish that one? Come on, you're thinking it, I'm thinking it, _we're all thinking it_


...mint-flavored?




> I like my women the way I like my refrigerators...


...stocked with four kinds of booze and with two gallon-sized milk jugs.

I like me men like I like me chicken...

----------


## bramblefoot

crispy, juicy and tender

i like my women how i like my elder gods

----------


## HalfTangible

> ...mint-flavored?


_In my mouth_




> crispy, juicy and tender
> 
> i like my women how i like my elder gods


Driving me to complete insanity

I like my women the way I like my youtube video reviews...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women the way I like my youtube video reviews...


... but Idon't like reviews at all. 

I like my woman like I like cats...

----------


## Batcathat

...cute, independent and a little mean. 

I like my women like I like my exercise...

----------


## HalfTangible

Sweaty, thorough, and exhausting multiple times a week.




> ... but Idon't like reviews at all.


So you're gay/ace then?

I like my women like I like my magic...

----------


## Rogan

> So you're gay/ace then?
> 
> I like my women like I like my magic...


*Spoiler*
Show

 No, but I couldn't think of something else.

... only real in my mind. 


... fulfilling all my desires. 

I like my woman like I like a Toyota...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Floss*
Show




> I like my cuddle-chums the way I like dental floss.





> ..... do you really need me to finish that one? Come on, you're thinking it, I'm thinking it, _we're all thinking it_





> ...mint-flavored?





> _In my mouth_


Really? Not _waxed?_  :Small Tongue: 


... Driven.

I like a man who is like a blue jay...

----------


## bramblefoot

not a red  :Small Smile: 

i like my  women how i like my horror movies

----------


## Rogan

> i like my  women how i like my horror movies


Keeping me up all night. 

I like my woman like I like my tea...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...cold and sweet at the same time.

I like my men like I like my kitchen counter-tops...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> ...cold and sweet at the same time.
> 
> I like my men like I like my kitchen counter-tops...


Hard

I like my men like I like my lunch

----------


## HalfTangible

On a table

I like my women like I like my breakfast...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"You never eat breakfast!" "Correct, but only my close friends know that."

I like my men like I like my late-night television programming.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> "You never eat breakfast!" "Correct, but only my close friends know that."
> 
> I like my men like I like my late-night television programming.


depending on what you meant with "late-night television programming":
tv-shows on telivision late at night: immersive and easy to turn on,
writing programs for your television at late hours: interesting and responsive

I like my men like I like my industrial equipment

----------


## Lacco

> I like my men like I like my industrial equipment


...with mission time of 11 hours, a predicted active MTBF (mean time between failures) of 40,000 hours without maintenance (or 60,000 hours with maintenance), reliability of 99.999%, and a service life of 40 years?

I like my ladies like I like my self-help books.

----------


## MornShine

Helping me improve myself.

And also in bookstores.



I like my partners like I like my geese:

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Helping me improve myself.
> 
> And also in bookstores.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my partners like I like my geese:


loud, protective and strong

I like my partners like I like my cheese

----------


## Laserlight

> I like my partners like I like my cheese


Several varieties, some mild, some sharp, some hot, but none smelly.

I like my women the way I like my movies

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women the way I like my movies


With a lot of action and some romance.

I like my woman like I like my secrets...

----------


## Lacco

Definitely not shared by the general public, thank you very much.

I like my ladies like I like my 17th century period novels that include musketeers.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Older than me.

I like me men like I like me wagon's wheels.

----------


## Laserlight

> I like me men like I like me wagon's wheels.


Hubby.

I like my women the way I like my Chinese food...

----------


## HalfTangible

From China.

I like my women like I like my twitch streams...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Easily shanghaied by robots.

I like me men like I like me ice machine...

----------


## Xihirli

In a basement where I alone control the temperature!

I take my cuddle-chums as I take my tortoise songs

----------


## HalfTangible

> In a basement where I alone control the temperature!


 :Small Eek: 




> I take my cuddle-chums as I take my tortoise songs


... uh... emotional? I guess?
... Okay I don't even know what to do with this, can we do vetos?

I like my women like I like my fantasy stories...

----------


## Batcathat

...fantastic but morally ambiguous.

I like my women like I like my solar systems...

----------


## sengmeng

Full of references to Roman mythology, and daring me to explore

I like my women like I like my Minnesota winters

----------


## Laserlight

> I like my women like I like my Minnesota winters


Hotter than I ever expected.

I like my girls the way I like my World War 1 fighter:

----------


## HalfTangible

Nothing there in between (if you don't get it, look up the Red Baron by Sabaton. You're welcome).

I like my women the way I like my lunch break...

----------


## MornShine

For no less than twenty minutes at a time, at least once a day.

I like my partners like I like my keys...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Distinctive enough to avoid an awkward situation where I've confused one for another.

I like me men like I like me oven.

----------


## Lacco

Quickly warmed up once I turn them on, and as backup source of warmth when they switch off the damned central heating again.

I like my ladies like I like my ID cards.

----------


## TwilightSandwic

Irreplaceable

I like my partners like I like my sweaters.

----------


## farothel

Soft and warm.

I like my women like my COVID vaccine.

----------


## sengmeng

Synthesized in a lab and offering protection.



I like my women like I like my tariffs

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Heavy. 

I like my men like I like imminent economic collapse.

----------


## MornShine

Im always thinking of them.

I like my men like I like my fonts:

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Im always thinking of them.
> 
> I like my men like I like my fonts:


Clear, nicely looking concise without them reporting to someone else every time I'm close to them.(Remote fonts are a common way of tracking.)

I like my partners like I like my crimes.

----------


## sengmeng

Victimless and petty?





I like my women like I like my political commentary

----------


## Batcathat

...witty, intelligent and cynical.

I like my women like I like my fireworks...

----------


## LecternOfJasper

Fiery with an explosive, public end to our relationship. 

I like my men like I like my 3.5e books...

----------


## MornShine

Well-loved but with a strong spine.

I like my men like I like my kitchens...

----------


## Batcathat

...hygienic but occasionally a little dirty. 

I like my women like I like my bathrobes...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my bathrobes...


Waiting for me when I get out of the water.

I like my woman like I like my glasses...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Waiting for me when I get out of the water.
> 
> I like my woman like I like my glasses...


Clearing things up and in one piece.

I like my partners like I like my enemies.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

trapped in my basement :)

i like my men like i like my chicken nuggets

----------


## sengmeng

Six at a time and shaped like dinosaurs.




I prefer partners with properties potentially parallel to practitioners of prestidigitation

----------


## MornShine

Awesomely alliterative, artfully adorned, and awing all amidst ample applause.

I enjoy my women like I enjoy my beverages...

----------


## farothel

hot and sweet.

I like my partners like my office desk.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> hot and sweet.
> 
> I like my partners like my office desk.


Over my lap when in use.

I like my partners like I like my d&d races.

----------


## Batcathat

...morally ambiguous.

I like my women like I like my magic items...

----------


## MornShine

Reliable, but never failing to provoke a profound sense of wonder.

I like my men like I like my emoji...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Reliable, but never failing to provoke a profound sense of wonder.
> 
> I like my men like I like my emoji...


Expressive and recognizable.

I like my partners like I Iike my cheese.

----------


## sengmeng

Sharp, but not too sharp, and preferably Italian.





I like my women like I like my facts

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Clearly made up but unfalsifiable.

I like me men like I like me baking supplies.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Clearly made up but unfalsifiable.
> 
> I like me men like I like me baking supplies.


Rough and sturdy.

I like my partners like I like my birds.

----------


## Lacco

...not ****ting (defecating) on my balcony.

I like my partners like I like my shopping lists.

----------


## HalfTangible

Short and cheap.

I like my women like I like my women.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Short and cheap.
> 
> I like my women like I like my women.


Brave and protective.

I like my women like I like my venom.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Choose one:
A: Flashy and edgy and kind of shallow
B: Fast acting and likely to leave you swollen or paralyzed
C: Milkable

I like me men like I like me newspaper.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Choose one:
> A: Flashy and edgy and kind of shallow
> B: Fast acting and likely to leave you swollen or paralyzed
> C: Milkable
> 
> I like me men like I like me newspaper.


On my lap and informative.

I like my partners like I like my sunglasses.

----------


## farothel

Making me look cool.

I like my women like I like my programming languages...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Making me look cool.
> 
> I like my women like I like my programming languages...


Clear, responsive and powerfull.

I like my partners like I like my salaries.

----------


## sengmeng

Fixed, with benefits included.







I like my women like I like my cryptids

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Fixed, with benefits included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my women like I like my cryptids


impressive, sturdy and interesting.

I like my parners like I like my street fights.

----------


## paddyfool

Down and dirty and fired up

I like my women like I like my work

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Done by other people.

I like me men like I like me non-licorice candy.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Done by other people.
> 
> I like me men like I like me non-licorice candy.


Sweet, but not to sweet and non-artificial.

I like my partners like I like my dice.

----------


## bramblefoot

high-rollers

i like my women how i like my banjo-playing hillbillies

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Uh, you do know that there are real banjo-playing Appalachian women out there, right?" "Haha, yeah... Wait, for real?!"

I like me men like I like me rainforest.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> "Uh, you do know that there are real banjo-playing Appalachian women out there, right?" "Haha, yeah... Wait, for real?!"
> 
> I like me men like I like me rainforest.


Wet and sweaty.

I like my women like I like my personal information.

----------


## HalfTangible

For my eyes only.

I like my women like I like my first issue of a comic...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my first issue of a comic...


...tightly sealed. 

I like my woman like I like flowers...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> ...tightly sealed. 
> 
> I like my woman like I like flowers...


...smelling nicely.

I like my partners like I like my sweaters.

----------


## bramblefoot

Warm and cozy

I like my women how I like my special forces operators

----------


## sengmeng

Capable of stealthy insertions.




I like my women like I like my gazpacho.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

They seem cold and tasteless when one expects them to be something they're not, but when approached with humility, they are quick to serve and a joy to have around.

I like my men like I like my wi-fi passwords.

----------


## HalfTangible

Nonexistent.

I like my women like I like my unicorns...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Nonexistent.
> 
> I like my women like I like my unicorns...


Speaking to the imagination.

I like my partners like I like my hope.

----------


## sengmeng

Crushed often.


I like my women like I like my class features

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

...that came out wrong. I meant to say, "I like women who have classy features." Wait, no, that still sounds off...

I like my men like I like my tennis balls.

----------


## bramblefoot

perfect whacking size

i like my women how i like my free pdfs  :Small Smile:

----------


## Smoutwortel

> perfect whacking size
> 
> i like my women how i like my free pdfs


Clear and readable.

I like my partners like I like my bullets.

----------


## bramblefoot

locked, loaded, and ready for action

i like my women how i like my cthulhu slippers

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Cute, loud, and probably picked up at a game convention.

I like my men like I like my gel pens.

----------


## bramblefoot

bright and colorful

i like my women how i like my tv show openings

----------


## Smoutwortel

> bright and colorful
> 
> i like my women how i like my tv show openings


Interest inducing, smooth and fun.

I like my parners like I like my feasts.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Big, hot, and loved by all my friends and family.

I like my men like I like my weekly package deliveries.

----------


## HalfTangible

Big.

I like my women like I like my taxes...

----------


## sengmeng

Done with tremendous effort in April and then forgotten about for a year.



I like my women like I like my emojis

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my emojis


Laughing. 

I like my woman like I like Friday.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Laughing. 
> 
> I like my woman like I like Friday.


Full of suspense.

I like my partners like I like my food.

----------


## bramblefoot

delicious and nutritious 

i like my women how i like my shark attack movies

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Kind of dumb and has awkward dialog, but can still have a lot fun on a low budget.

I like me men like I like me hair.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Kind of dumb and has awkward dialog, but can still have a lot fun on a low budget.
> 
> I like me men like I like me hair.


Well shaped.

I like my partners like my fear.

----------


## bramblefoot

far away and relatively unlikely to consume you

i like my women how i like my Iowa hog farms

----------


## Smoutwortel

> far away and relatively unlikely to consume you
> 
> i like my women how i like my Iowa hog farms


Cheap to keep up and rewarding.

I like my partners like I like the monsters under my bed.

----------


## bramblefoot

happy to cuddle you late at night while the lights are off

i like my women how i like my elder signs

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Not so attractive for what they physically are as for what they represent.

I like me men like I like me bath bombs.

----------


## sengmeng

Good smelling and in the bathtub with me.






I like my women like I like my coffee please do something new

----------


## HalfTangible

Steamy, rich and dark.

I like my women like I like my Dungeon Masters...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Steamy, rich and dark.
> 
> I like my women like I like my Dungeon Masters...


Chilling and attentive

like my partners like I like my card games.

----------


## bramblefoot

stacked

i like my women how i like my sandworms from dune

----------


## sengmeng

Attracted by rhythmic vibrations? Letting me ride them? Making things spicy? 





I like my women like I like my waffles

----------


## farothel

With chocolate sauce and whipped cream.

I like my women like I like my youtube documentaries.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> With chocolate sauce and whipped cream.
> 
> I like my women like I like my youtube documentaries.


Interesting and clear.

I like my partners like I like my sorting algorithms.

----------


## Batcathat

...getting me what I want, while also helping me discover something new.

I like my women like I like my maps...

----------


## MornShine

... showing me how to get to where I want to be, and helping me explore without fear.


I like my men like I like my garlic...

----------


## bramblefoot

keeping the vampires away

i like my women how i like my mafia hitmen

----------


## Smoutwortel

> keeping the vampires away
> 
> i like my women how i like my mafia hitmen


At my side.

I like my women how I like my cheese making.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women how I like my cheese making.


With culture. 

I like my woman like I like my glasses.

----------


## bramblefoot

clean and spotless

i like my women how i like my spaceships

----------


## Smoutwortel

> clean and spotless
> 
> i like my women how i like my spaceships


Reliable.

I like my partners like I like my cleaning equipment.

----------


## MornShine

Covered in soap.

I like my men like I like my chairs...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Covered in soap.
> 
> I like my men like I like my chairs...


Nice and comfy.

I like my partners like I like my gatherings.

----------


## Xihirli

Only on the solstice.

I take me lovers as I take my paychecks

----------


## Rogan

> I take me lovers as I take my paychecks


... paying for my expenses. 

I like my women like I like my dogs.

----------


## sengmeng

Not playing dead when I want to pet them.



I like my men like I like my pasta

----------


## HalfTangible

Saucy~

I like my women like I like my TTRPGs

----------


## Gold Leaf

Simple and easy to get into.

I like my men like I like my music videos:

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Simple and easy to get into.
> 
> I like my men like I like my music videos:


Adding a sense of suspense.

I like my partners like I like my questions.

----------


## sengmeng

Open-ended.




I like my women like I like my spices.

----------


## Gold Leaf

Exotic and able to add some fun to even the worst of what life has to offer.

I like my women like I like my webcomics.

----------


## MornShine

With compelling character arcs.

I like my women like I like my drawings;

----------


## Smoutwortel

> With compelling character arcs.
> 
> I like my women like I like my drawings;


Beautiful.

I like my partners like I like my haste.

----------


## MornShine

Always on me and helping me win fights.

I like my women like I like my water bottles...

----------


## HalfTangible

Pressed to my lips.

I like my women like I like my tiktoks...

----------


## Gold Leaf

> Pressed to my lips.
> 
> I like my women like I like my tiktoks...


Short and sweet.

I like my women like I like my airports:

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Short and sweet.
> 
> I like my women like I like my airports:


Good landing strip.

I like my women like I like my trust.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my trust.


Without betrayal. 

I like my woman like I like my analysis.

----------


## MornShine

Real. 

I like my men like I like my spreadsheets...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Real. 
> 
> I like my men like I like my spreadsheets...


Clear and understandable.

I like my partners like I like my armor.

----------


## bramblefoot

shiny!

i like my men how i like my koalas in booty shorts

----------


## MornShine

Short, hairy, and smelling of eucalyptus.

I like my women like I like my lightbulbs...

----------


## Geopol4r

Dense, small, smart.

I like my women like I like my books.

----------


## HalfTangible

Old and thick.

I like my women like I like my twitter accounts...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Dense, small, smart.
> 
> I like my women like I like my books.


Interesting and immersive.

I like my partners like I like my food.

----------


## bramblefoot

tasty!

i like my women how i like my jojo references

----------


## Smoutwortel

> tasty!
> 
> i like my women how i like my jojo references


Loud and full of erotic subtext.

I like my partners like I like my d20's

----------


## bramblefoot

high rollers!

i like my women how i like my dragon maids

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my dragon maids


Powerful and Female.

I like my woman like I like a bus ride.

----------


## bramblefoot

bouncy

i like my women how i like my pirate ships

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Something something poop deck?

I like me men like I like me protists.

----------


## Rogan

> I like me men like I like me protists.


Very small and simple. 

I like my woman like I like OpAmps.

----------


## bramblefoot

electrifying 

i like my women how i like my long-range artillery

----------


## HalfTangible

The damage is far, far away, but even so I'm shaking.

I like my women like I like my civil wars...
...
Okay that's a lie nobody likes civil wars

I like my women like I like my tasteless jokes...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

All about civil wars! (I'm into historians, you see.)

I like me men like I like me slow cooker.

----------


## Rogan

> I like me men like I like me slow cooker.


Hot and taking some time to finish. 

I like my woman like I like my tea.

----------


## sengmeng

On my kitchen counter and able to stay turned on for 8 hours.



I like my women like I like my whiskey

----------


## bramblefoot

turning native americans into addicts? (poor taste i know)

i like my women how i like tony soprano

----------


## enq

Fictive.

I like my women like I like my air purifier...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Cool and electrolyzing.

I like me men like I like me opening cutscenes.

----------


## bramblefoot

Loud and filled with gunplay

I like my women how I like my Aztec sacrifices

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women how I like my Aztec sacrifices


Bloody once a month. 

I like my woman like I like my embedded systems.

----------


## bramblefoot

Rugged

I like my women how I like my Iowa hog farms

----------


## Misereor

> Rugged
> 
> I like my women how I like my Iowa hog farms


Immune from water pollution lawsuits and smelling faintly of bacon.

I like my women how I like Kyle Katarn's beard.

----------


## bramblefoot

the envy of all mankind

i like my women how i like my rancors

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Returning to my hand after the creature they were last with died.

I like me men like I like me tarot cards.

----------


## Misereor

> Returning to my hand after the creature they were last with died.
> 
> I like me men like I like me tarot cards.


Impossible to read precisely, yet eminently predictable.

I like my women like I like my dolphins.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my dolphins.


Much more intelligent than expected. (By the way,  Thanks for all the fish)

I like my woman like I like my miniature trains.

----------


## sengmeng

In my basement.




I like my women like I like my political discourse.

----------


## HalfTangible

So you're gay, then?

I like my women like I like my oil...

----------


## enq

Dreadfully aware that technological advances will render them obsolete.

I like my women like I like my bookshelves...

----------


## bramblefoot

packed full of history books

i like my women how i like my bad romance novels

----------


## Misereor

> packed full of history books
> 
> i like my women how i like my bad romance novels


Lewd and without covers.

I like my women how I like my alien invasions!

----------


## bramblefoot

with plenty of probing! _wiggles fingers_

i like my women how i like my games of life

----------


## HalfTangible

With peaceful seduction over violent destruction

Fulfilling, happy, and long-lasting

I like my women like I like my women...

----------


## bramblefoot

thicc thighs a jiggling

i like my women how i like my hockey brawls

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Passionately and relentlessly supportive!

I like me men like I like me dishtowels.

----------


## Misereor

> Passionately and relentlessly supportive!
> 
> I like me men like I like me dishtowels.


Useful both for doing chores around the house and strangling infidels in the name of great mother Kali.

I like my women like I like my RPG message boards.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my RPG message boards.


Used by many friends and some strangers as well. (You pervert!  :Small Tongue:   :Small Wink:  )

I like my woman like I like horses.

----------


## sengmeng

Majestic and barely tame enough to ride.


I like my women like I like my orphans with super-powers

----------


## bramblefoot

causing massive property damage after something happens to their caretaker

i like my women how i like my baths

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my baths


Hot and wet!

I like my woman like I like  white text on white background...

----------


## bramblefoot

i like my women how l like my flare guns

----------


## Misereor

> I like my woman like I like  white text on white background...


Blending in with the background. 




> i like my women how l like my flare guns


Gets loaded with a single shot.

I like my women how I like the goddess of liberty!

----------


## bramblefoot

the cause of many an assassination or act of war

i like my women how i like my william t sherman memes

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"I don't know who William T. Sherman is."
"That's fine. You wouldn't know any of my women either."

I like me men like I like me prophecies.

----------


## Misereor

> "I don't know who William T. Sherman is."
> "That's fine. You wouldn't know any of my women either."
> 
> I like me men like I like me prophecies.


Difficult to understand, but with a certain panache that often makes them seem clever after the fact.

I like my women like I like my French onion soup.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my French onion soup.


Made in France!

I like my woman like I like dogs.
So many obvious answers... What will YOU choose?

----------


## bramblefoot

large and prepared to defend you with their lives if necessary

i like my women how i like my tactical nukes

----------


## Misereor

> large and prepared to defend you with their lives if necessary
> 
> i like my women how i like my tactical nukes


Hard to get, but insanely hot. (And may cause your hair to fall out if improperly maintained...)

I like my women like I like my Aardvarks.

----------


## bramblefoot

with very long tongues for various uses

i like my women how i like my over-easy eggs

----------


## Rogan

> l
> i like my women how i like my over-easy eggs


Only needing a slight touch to get the fluids flowing. 

I like my woman like I like my pocket knife

----------


## bramblefoot

always carried in case of cheesecake or stabbing someone

i like my women how i like my glasses cleaning spray

----------


## Misereor

> i like my women how i like my glasses cleaning spray


50% water, 50% alcohol.

I like my women like I like yo momma.

----------


## bramblefoot

large enough to be considered a hill

i like my women how i like my power drills

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my power drills


Opening up deep holes.

I like my woman like I like  :Small Tongue:   :Small Smile:

----------


## Misereor

> Opening up deep holes.
> 
> I like my woman like I like


Small, round, happy, and more than one at a time 

I like my women how I like my Order of the Stick.

----------


## bramblefoot

all about belkar bitterleaf

i like my women how l like my AA batteries

----------


## Misereor

> all about belkar bitterleaf
> 
> i like my women how l like my AA batteries


Compatible with various electric toys. 

I like my women like I like the HMS Victory.

----------


## bramblefoot

old, but bearing the weight of history on its shoulders

i like my women how i like my stuffed pasta

----------


## sengmeng

Italian, and, well, stuffed of course.






I like me girls like I like me squirrels

----------


## bramblefoot

hyperactive and twitchy

i like my women how i like my triple redeyes

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my triple redeyes


Coming in pairs of three.

I like my woman like I like my gyms...

----------


## sengmeng

Full of sweaty grunting men?





I like my women like I like my tea kettles.

----------


## animorte

Hot and loud.

I like my woman as I like my house of cards.

----------


## Misereor

> Hot and loud.
> 
> I like my woman as I like my house of cards.



Lots of mental stimulation, but not too heavy.

I like my women like I like my women.

----------


## HalfTangible

Women.

I like my women like I like my soda...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

- Not too warm
- Not too sweet
- Not flat

I like me men like I like me puppets.

----------


## Rogan

> I like me men like I like me puppets.


Not complaining when I play with them whenever I want to while ignoring them otherwise.

I like my woman like I like my keys.

----------


## animorte

> I like my woman like I like my keys.


Always gets me where I want to go, but I can never find her.

I like my woman the way I like my pinecones.

----------


## bramblefoot

fun to step on

i like my women how i like my kazoos

----------


## Misereor

> fun to step on
> 
> i like my women how i like my kazoos



Make funny noises when you... Nah, too obvious.

Made out of plastic!

I like my women like I like my first class airplane tickets.

----------


## animorte

> I like my women like I like my first class airplane tickets.


Overpriced

I like my women the way I like my orange juice.

----------


## Dire Moose

Sweet but with a touch of acidic wit.

I like my partners like I like my weapons.

----------


## Socksy

> Sweet but with a touch of acidic wit.
> 
> I like my partners like I like my weapons.


Sharp, blunt, or piercing, any will do.

I like my partners like I like my laptop.

----------


## Batcathat

...useful for both playing games and having long discussions.

I like my women like I like my birds of prey...

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my birds of prey...


Of Klingon origin.

I like my woman like I like ponytails.

----------


## bramblefoot

good handholds for snu-snu!

i like my women how i like john prices facial fur

----------


## animorte

> i like my women how i like john prices facial fur


Completely out of control.

I like my women the way I like my Lego collection.

----------


## Misereor

> Completely out of control.
> 
> I like my women the way I like my Lego collection.


Comes in many colors and sometimes even with an instruction manual.

I like my women like I like my long drinks.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my long drinks.


Having strong alcohol inside. 

I like my woman like I like my cherry trees.

----------


## bramblefoot

_insert a george washington joke here_

i like my women how i like my chibi Cthulhus

----------


## Lysbeth

When they're short but can still be R'lyeh-ed upon!
relied upon? no?

I like my women like I like my shirts.

----------


## HalfTangible

> When they're short but can still be R'lyeh-ed upon!
> relied upon? no?
> 
> I like my women like I like my shirts.


Snarky and against my bare skin.

I like my women like I like my similes...

----------


## animorte

> I like my women like I like my similes...


Comparable

I prefer my significant other the same way I prefer burger and fries in a 5-star restaurant.

----------


## Rogan

> I prefer my significant other the same way I prefer burger and fries in a 5-star restaurant.


Very hard to find and using exotic names to hide their identity.

I like my woman like I like my midnight snacks.

----------


## bramblefoot

tasty and filling enough to put me to sleep

i like my women how i like my blunt force trauma injuries

----------


## enq

In the sense that according to movies, I can handle dozens of them.

I like my women like I like my shopping bags.

----------


## animorte

Always seem to carry what I need but completely fall apart by the time I get them home.

I like wife the way I like my 5-speed.

----------


## Rogan

> I like wife the way I like my 5-speed.


Taking a hand so handle. 

I like my woman like I like my stop-signs...

----------


## bramblefoot

red and incredibly easy to hit while texting and driving

i like my women how i like my war crimes

----------


## enq

Uncommitted.

I like my women like I like my notebooks...

----------


## bramblefoot

filled with down-bad art of anime girls

i like my women how i like my crash test dummies

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my crash test dummies


Checking risky activities first so you can be safer. 

I like my woman like I like my onions.

----------


## bramblefoot

having layers and making you cry in equal proportions

i like my women how i like playtipodes

----------


## Lysbeth

> i like my women how i like platipodes


Providing tasty tasty sweat Soft, but with a venomous side

I like my women the way I like my ADHD meds

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women the way I like my ADHD meds


Prone to abuse. 

I like my woman like I like my sick days.

----------


## animorte

Unapproved when you need it the most.

I like my lover the way I like my velveeta.

----------


## bramblefoot

mac and cheesy

i like my women how i like my ebola virus

----------


## avensis

it's nonsense

I like my man like I like my games.

----------


## bramblefoot

fun to play with more than two people 

i like my women how i like my bumblebees on speed

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my bumblebees on speed


Hectic. 

I like my woman like I like their high heels.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Hectic. 
> 
> I like my woman like I like their high heels.


Recognizable.

I like my partners like I like my darkness.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Deep, mysterious, and seeing them always makes you feel clumsy.

I like me men like I like me strings... _(Holds up a violin for clarity.)_

----------


## animorte

> I like me men like I like me strings... _(Holds up a violin for clarity.)_


Always hits the G.

I like my women the way I like my canned goods.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Always hits the G.
> 
> I like my women the way I like my canned goods.



Safe to fall back to in times of crisis.

I like my partners like I like my ideas.

----------


## bramblefoot

sometimes bad and sometimes good

i like my women how i like my discord kittens

----------


## Xihirli

Intangible.

I like my cuddle-chums like I like my murderous intent.

----------


## bramblefoot

good for killing the deserving and the crazy

i like my women how i like my woodchippers

----------


## animorte

> i like my women how i like my woodchippers


Short with lycanthropy.*

I like lovers the way I like my forums.



*_Chetney of Critical Role_

----------


## bramblefoot

good for fun times

i like my women how i like my steampunk fantasy novels

----------


## Smoutwortel

> good for fun times
> 
> i like my women how i like my steampunk fantasy novels


Inspiring, enticing and well formed.

I like my partners like I like my feasts.

----------


## bramblefoot

delicious, and good for assassins to poison people

i like my women how i like my bagpipe-playing Apatosauruses

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my bagpipe-playing Apatosauruses


One of a kind. 

I like my woman like I like my fruit shops.

----------


## bramblefoot

with lots and lots of melons to eat

i like my women how i like my henry stickmin distraction dances

----------


## MornShine

Hilarious and unstoppable.

I like my women like I like my keyboards:

----------


## bramblefoot

masochistic and able to take a pounding

i like my women how i like my polonium 210 umbrella stabbings

----------


## Tom the Mime

Radiant

I like my women like I like my financial scandals.

----------


## Rogan

> I like my women like I like my financial scandals.


Everything getting shown to the public. 

I like my woman like I like the seven dwarves.

----------


## bramblefoot

gruff, critical and acerbic

i like my women how i like my orion slave girls from star trek

----------


## MornShine

Televised!

I like my women how I like my shirts:

----------


## HalfTangible

Snarky.

I like my women like I like my login credentials...

----------


## bramblefoot

either easily remembered and therefore hackable or insanely difficult and easy to forget

i like my women how i like my running of the bulls

----------


## animorte

> i like my women how i like my running of the bulls


Life-threatening, unless youre not involved. Then its hilarious.

I like my celebrity crush the way I like my salad.

----------


## bramblefoot

mostly toppings, very little salad

i like my women how i like my unrestricted internet use

----------


## Dire Moose

Always there for you, no matter what you need.

I like my partners like I like my guns.

----------


## bramblefoot

handy to have in an apocalyse

i like my women how i like my fighter pilot manga

----------


## Batcathat

...with big eyes and occasional explosions.

I like my women like I like my New Year...

----------


## HalfTangible

Better than the last.

I like my women how I like my medicine...

----------


## bramblefoot

not cherry-flavored cough syrup

i like my men how i like my beethoven jokes

----------


## enq

> i like my men how i like my beethoven jokes


Understood by only a dozen people in the world.

I like my women how I like my avocados...

----------


## bramblefoot

the source of wars in latin american countries (google blood avocados, its a dark read)

i like my women how i like my siberian gulags

----------


## Tom the Mime

Without many people in them? 

I like my significant other how I like my blankets.

----------


## Dire Moose

Soft and warm and cuddly!

I like my partners like I like my trees.

----------


## animorte

> I like my partners like I like my trees.


Tall and old.

I like my lovers the way I like my boss fights.

----------


## enq

Featuring in many popular videos on the internet.

I like my women how I like my guitar picks...

----------


## bramblefoot

cheap

i like my women how i like my cursed d20's

----------


## Rogan

> i like my women how i like my cursed d20's


Number 1, always on top

I like my woman like I like my tea

----------

